

Offer HN: CarWoo CyberMonday Deal (YC S09) - tommy_mcclung
http://www.carwoo.com/

======
il
This seems like a good deal and a great startup, but I'm not sure it's in the
spirit of past Offer HN posts. Then again, maybe after its birth in hype and
exuberance, this is what Offer HN has become.

------
imajes
I wish carwoo would also handle leases; that'd be killer too.

